#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: پیغام طبق عکس زیر در لپ تاپ DELL-5110

## hamid346

سلام دوستان.من یک لپ تاپ به مدل بالا دارم که وقتی روشنش میکنم پیغام زیر برام میاد.ویندوز من 10 هستش و چنین مشکلی رو نداشتم تازگیا اومده.مشکل از کجاس دوستان.دوستان اگه میشه مبتدی و ساده راهنمایی کنن بنده تازه کار هستم.ممنونم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## laboratory

سلام
ويندوزی که نصب کردی لاسنس داره یا آپديت شده دوباره ويندوز رو نصب کن

----------

*cybernova*,*همتا*

----------


## hadi.mrv

نیازی به نصب مجدد ویندوز نیست 
میتونی کار لایسنس رو بسپاری به چند تا نرم افزار از قبیل KMS auto , Ratiborus.KMS.Tools و ...
فقط کافیه این نرم افزار رو اجرا کنی و بعد سیستم و ریستارت کنی 
تموم

----------

*cybernova*,*mjzaret*,*همتا*

----------


## mjzaret

> سلام دوستان.من یک لپ تاپ به مدل بالا دارم که وقتی روشنش میکنم پیغام زیر برام میاد.ویندوز من 10 هستش و چنین مشکلی رو نداشتم تازگیا اومده.مشکل از کجاس دوستان.دوستان اگه میشه مبتدی و ساده راهنمایی کنن بنده تازه کار هستم.ممنونم


این مربوط به لایسنس سیستم عاملتون هست. 
میتونید از KMS هایی که به صورت آنلاین هست هم استفاده کنید یا به گفته دوستمون از KMSpico استفاده و اکتیو کنید.
نیازی به تعویض ویندوز نیست.
*شاد باشید*

----------

